# how to remove gjournal?



## olafz (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi,

I want to remove gjournal, but the information that's in the handbook does not work for me. On `gjournal clear vtbd0p7` in single user mode I get "operation not permitted".

Any ideas?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 11, 2019)

I have had this problem before.
Some things to try:
1)
man gjournal
gjournal sync
gjournal stop 
gjournal unload
gjournal clear
2)
Booting from a FreeBSD USB stick
3)
Booting from linux and zeroing


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 11, 2019)

or,
tunefs -J disable


----------

